# baltimore glassworks anchor strap



## the ham man (Mar 27, 2011)

just bought this awesome strap side whiskey flask with an anchor. i'm pretty sure it is a baltimore glasworks bottle. just thought I'd share. Joey


----------



## the ham man (Mar 27, 2011)

better pic on anchor


----------



## rockbot (Mar 28, 2011)

What size is it?


----------



## the ham man (Mar 28, 2011)

i believe it is a half pint


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 28, 2011)

There nice bottles Joey I have a couple of them.Congratulations


----------



## div2roty (Mar 28, 2011)

Those are cool, I just priced an amber 1/2 pint for my antique store.


----------



## Clam (Mar 28, 2011)

Very common flask in the midatlantic region I am pretty sure they were made in quite a few other places than Baltimore. The only colors I have seen them in are aqua, amber and clear glass I would like to hear what other colors they have been found in. This would be a very nice and affortable bottle to have in a run of colors.


----------



## tt (Apr 29, 2011)

Dug up very similar bottle (SE Pennsylvania about 30 miles north of Baltimore).  Probably looking to sell, not sure of value


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 8, 2018)

This was a popular decoration on these flasks for some reason:


----------



## marcisretroroom (Feb 14, 2021)

found one myself. value?


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 14, 2021)

I was watching another Anchor flask on ebay last week but it got way more then I was willing to bid. Link below. 

Antique Baltimore Glass Works 1/2 Pt Flask Anchor Sheaf Wheat Red Amber Bottle | eBay


----------



## marcisretroroom (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Strapside (Apr 28, 2021)

What about the markings makes you think it is Baltimore Glass Works?


----------

